# Moving to Cairo



## Meena Ram

Hi am MEENA 

Planning to move to Cairo from Malaysia as my husband has got a job in Cairo. Just wanted to know if we have Indian Grocery Stores there. That is much of a concern. As I need to know whether I must carry the necessary things from here. 

Thanx.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the forum

There are no ethnic stores however everything tends to be available although you might have to go from store to store.


----------



## PoleDancer

Hi Meena

This thread might be of interest.


----------



## Milouk84

You might find some stuff at "al attar", an Egyptian spice shop, like cumin, coriander, cardamom, turmeric, clover, nutmeg, chilli powder. Almost any spice can be found there, not the mixed seasonings like garam masala. But you have to know their names in arabic.


----------



## Meena Ram

Thank you all. It might be of great help to me. 
Thanx all.


----------



## PoleDancer

and I recalled another thread involving Indians seeking home comforts.

The grocery issue was never really resolved there, so all further intel would be useful contribution here.


----------



## Meena Ram

Another point to clarify. Do you get the varieties of dhal there. As am a South Indian, concerned of the making of idly, dosa and sambar stuff. Any idea about these. Thanx for all ur responses it will be very helpful to me. 

MEENA


----------



## Milouk84

Meena Ram said:


> Another point to clarify. Do you get the varieties of dhal there. As am a South Indian, concerned of the making of idly, dosa and sambar stuff. Any idea about these. Thanx for all ur responses it will be very helpful to me.
> 
> MEENA


Correct me if I'm wrong about the ingredients. You'll definitely find lentils (black and yellow or orange), fenugreek seeds, red onions, chilies, tamarind whole, coconut, baking powder and baking soda (baking soda is probably at the pharmacy), coriander, cinnamon and turmeric. I'm not sure about the INDIAN stuff. But most of these things you'll find at metro or local grocery stores.


----------



## Meena Ram

Milouk84 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong about the ingredients. You'll definitely find lentils (black and yellow or orange), fenugreek seeds, red onions, chilies, tamarind whole, coconut, baking powder and baking soda (baking soda is probably at the pharmacy), coriander, cinnamon and turmeric. I'm not sure about the INDIAN stuff. But most of these things you'll find at metro or local grocery stores.


Thanks for the info. I just am curious to know if u get Indian satellite channels. And another concern is about my 7+ years old son. How about the intake in schools? 

Do gimme some info if anyone has any idea. 
Thanx 
Meena


----------



## Whitedesert

Meena Ram said:


> Thanks for the info. I just am curious to know if u get Indian satellite channels. And another concern is about my 7+ years old son. How about the intake in schools?
> 
> Do gimme some info if anyone has any idea.
> Thanx
> Meena


 Think you will come right on most of the spices, OSN, to my knowledge has no hindi channels, but maybe available by other means. Some of the STAR channels are available, not on NileSat. Schooling. That might be a problem, I am not certain but suspect you would need to choose between the so-called local English/French language schools or "western" international style education. Doubt an Asian international school is available, have not seen one...


----------



## Milouk84

Meena Ram said:


> Thanks for the info. I just am curious to know if u get Indian satellite channels. And another concern is about my 7+ years old son. How about the intake in schools?
> 
> Do gimme some info if anyone has any idea.
> Thanx
> Meena


I know there's a pakistani international school in Zamalek, couldn't find the website though, found it on yellow pages.


----------



## Meena Ram

Thanx for all ur response. I just wanted to know which place out of the three will be good. As my hubby's office gives 3 places to stay - they are Zamalek, Maadi and 6th October City. His office is in Smart Village. We actually thought of 6th October city as it would be nearer to office - to avoid the hectic traffic in Cairo. But my concern is about the shopping and schooling. Someone please give me a clearer view of the 3 places, so that we can decide. 
Thanx 
MEENA


----------



## MaidenScotland

Meena Ram said:


> Thanx for all ur response. I just wanted to know which place out of the three will be good. As my hubby's office gives 3 places to stay - they are Zamalek, Maadi and 6th October City. His office is in Smart Village. We actually thought of 6th October city as it would be nearer to office - to avoid the hectic traffic in Cairo. But my concern is about the shopping and schooling. Someone please give me a clearer view of the 3 places, so that we can decide.
> Thanx
> MEENA




Personally I would choose to be near my children's as school children here spend hours sitting on school buses I would think.. heck my husband has a car let him sit in the traffic.

Maadi is good if you have kids.. 
Zamalek is great for couples.
6th October.. I dont really know it.


----------



## Meena Ram

I did read in a forum that the furnished houses are apartments are generally not that great. Is it that way. Or maybe that person had bad experiences. Are the furnitures of good quality in those kinda houses? 
Thanks 
MEENA


----------



## txlstewart

Varies greatly.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Meena Ram

I just wanted to know if there are any Indian gynecologists in Cairo. And what about medical facilities in general.


----------



## Whitedesert

Meena Ram said:


> I just wanted to know if there are any Indian gynecologists in Cairo. And what about medical facilities in general.


 I seriously doubt that. Dental services are very good, but other services vary greatly in levels of efficiency. Rule of thumb, if it is something small, do it here (As Salam in Maadi is o/k), if it is more tricky go home.


----------



## Githa

We were of my husband´s company recommended an ordinary doctor in Maadi when we had to find something very special medicine for my daughter - and incredibly - the doctor knew exactly what it was we needed and why, and even where we could find it. It's actually more than some doctors in my country would.....


----------



## Whitedesert

Githa said:


> We were of my husband´s company recommended an ordinary doctor in Maadi when we had to find something very special medicine for my daughter - and incredibly - the doctor knew exactly what it was we needed and why, and even where we could find it. It's actually more than some doctors in my country would.....


 Worked in Malysia for 3 years. Dont remember the medical health situation. Was fortunate, did not need it much back then when I was younger.


----------

